

Happiness is not a Disease - rkalla
http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/happiness-is-not-a-disease/

======
kls
This is a horrible analogy. Fast food and drugs have very little relation. For
example, prohibition of drugs has made them more concentrated and far more
dangerous to ones health, the concept of a concentrated hamburger flies
against the pillars of "super size".

The fact of the matter is most of the natural drugs, in their natural state
are relatively benign to your health or at least no worse that tobacco or
alcohol. Pot, is on par with tobbacco with a potential for lung cancer but far
less addictive. Opium is pretty freaking hard to OD on, and other than some
constipation has no long term health ramifications. Coca (raw coke) is about
as bad for your heart as nicotine or caffeine.

The analogy does not work, because fast food is actually worse for you than
unrefined drugs.

------
rkalla
What originally fired me up about this topic was this original post by daeken
(<http://danieltenner.com/posts/0018-how-to-lose-weight.html>) and then going
back to watching TV and sitting through some fast-food commercials... then it
hit me like a truck and I had to write about it.

